# اغتصاب فتاة أمام ألف شخص بحضور والدها وتسير عارية



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اغتصاب فتاة أمام ألف شخص بحضور والدها وتسير عارية 
2010/12/01 11:42
يمن نيشن- وكالات
تعرضت "بيبي" وهي فتاه بكستانية (18 عاماً) لاغتصاب جماعي بأمر من محكمة قبيلة في قرية ميروالا الباكستانية ولقيت الفتاه هذا العقاب القاسي بحجة ان شقيقها اقام علاقه مع امرأة من قبيلة اعلى مستوى.
ونقلت تقارير اخبارية أن محكمة قبلية تابعة لقبيلة ماسوتي قد أمرت بأن يتم اغتصاب ابنة غلام فريد (54 سنة) انتقاماً للإهانه التي سببها شقيق الفتاه البالغ (11 عاماً) بعد ان رآه الناس برفقة أحد فتيات قبيلة ماسوتي وهو من قبيلة اقل مستوى وهي غوجار. 
واشترك في الاغتصاب الجماعي أربعة رجال من اعضاء المحكمة القبلية التي ينتمي اليها والد وعم الفتاه.
وعند تنفيذ الحكم قال شهود عيان من الحاضرين بان الفتاه وضعت على منصة في وسط حشد من الناس يزيد عددهم عن الالف شخص وأُجبر والد الفتاه على الجلوس في الصف الأمامي حتى يشاهد عملية الاغتصاب بعينه.
وبعد ان تمت الاستعدادات لتنفيذ الجريمة حضر اربعة رجال واقتربوا من الفتاه التي كانت ترتجف خوفاً و خجلاً، الشخص الأول والثاني قاموا بتمزيق ملابس الفتاه حتى اصبحت عارية تماماً، ثم بدأت عملية الاغتصاب التي لم تستغرق اكثر من نصف ساعة.
وتناوب على اغتصاب الفتاه الرجال الأربعة واحداً تلو الآخر، ولم يتوقف الأمر على الاغتصاب فقط، فقد تركوا الضحية ترجع الى بيتها عارية أمام حشد من الناس. 
وقد نشد والد الفتاه افراد قبيلة ماستوي بالعفو عن عن ابنه بحجه انه صغير السن وتجنيب ابنته هذا العقاب القاسي، ولكنهم اصروا على اغتصاب ابنته وفقاً لعاداتهم القبليه فيما يتعلق بالشرف. 
وتشتهر باكستان بنظام القبائل التي تحاكم افرادها على جرائمهم خارج سلطه القانون الباكستاني. 
وقد قالت جمعية حقوق الانسان في تقريرها حول ما حدث بأن السلطات الباكستانية لا تفعل اي شيء لمنع هذه الاغتصابات العلنية للفتيات رغم معرفتها جيداً بمكان وزمان الاغتصاب.
وقالت بأن هذا الحادث يتكرر عشرات المرات كل سنة. وطالبت السلطات الباكستانية باتخاذ الاجراءات الرادعة ضد هؤلاء والقيام بتطبيق نظام الدولة فقط.

المصدر

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=479559#post479559


----------



## shoshago (2 ديسمبر 2010)

زنا علنى وهيروحوا من عقاب ربنا فين تعاليم شيطانية وارهابية


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

دين الارهاب والاغتصاب


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

هذه هى تعاليم الإسلام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا هو حقيقتهم


----------



## انريكي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ده جهل 

اي الناس دول وابوها ايروح يقتل نفسا احسن ليه

انا لو مكانه اقتلها على ايدي ولا اخليها في هل موقف

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## الإسلام3 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*الإسلام جعل عقاب المغتصب القتل لأن هؤلاء الناس قوم فسقة وظالمون 

وقد حرم الإسلام الثأر فكيف تقول هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟

--------------------------------------------------------

أرجو التفكير قبل القول 


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

shoshago قال:


> زنا علنى وهيروحوا من عقاب ربنا فين تعاليم شيطانية وارهابية



أشكرك على مرورك الجميل و تعليقك الحلو

بس هو فيه حاجة كلمة زنى تكتب زنى مش زنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> دين الارهاب والاغتصاب



أشكرك على مرورك الجميل و تعليقك الحلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> هذه هى تعاليم الإسلام



أشكرك على مرورك الجميل و تعليقك الحلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> هذا هو حقيقتهم



بس اللى يفهم 
لأنهم لهم أعين و لا يبصرون
أشكرك على مرورك الجميل و تعليقك الحلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> ده جهل
> 
> اي الناس دول وابوها ايروح يقتل نفسا احسن ليه
> 
> ...



كتير الناس لا تفكر بالطريقة اللى بتقول عليها
و بعدين لو قتلها هو ممكن يعاقبوا واحدة تانية مثلا أمها أو بنت عمها أو يمكن الولد نفسه
لا تتعجب من كلامى 
أشكرك على مرورك الجميل و تعليقك الحلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الإسلام3 قال:


> *الإسلام جعل عقاب المغتصب القتل لأن هؤلاء الناس قوم فسقة وظالمون
> 
> وقد حرم الإسلام الثأر فكيف تقول هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



مين دا اللى قالك إن الإسلام حرم الثأر
دا أكيد واحد بيدافع عن الاسلام و خلاص

الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد {البقرة: 178}

وبيّن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحق الذي يقتل به المسلم، فقال: "لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث: النفس بالنفس، والثيب الزاني، والمفارق لدينه التارك للجماعة".


----------



## ايلاريا عماد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

روحو ربنا ينتقم منكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ناس متخلفه وهيفضلوا طول عمرهم جهله
ربنا يرحمنا منهم
شكرا ع الخبر المؤسف​*


----------



## MAJI (3 ديسمبر 2010)

انتقاماً للإهانه التي سببها شقيق الفتاه البالغ (11 عاماً) بعد ان رآه الناس برفقة أحد فتيات قبيلة ماسوتي وهو من قبيلة اقل مستوى وهي غوجار. 
11سنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هذا طفل 
ولم يذكر الخبر انه اعتدى على الفتاة التي من القبيلة الاعلى مستوى
وكيف يحملون غيره خطأه ؟؟
اي عدالة واي فكر اجرامي هذا؟ 
لو اتخذت الحكومة الباكستانية اجراءات صارمة ضد هؤلاء الهمج المتخلفين
لزالت مثل هذه الممارسات 
لكن مثل هذه الحكومات لاتسهم او حتى تفكر بتطوير شعوبها  
لانها اصلا قائمة على التخلف 
اما موضوع    حرم الاسلام الثار
فماذا عن المبدأ  الاسلامي  العين بالعين والسن بالسن ؟
شكرا على الخبر 
وربنا ينور عقولهم ويهديهم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2010)

عدم وجود النور هو السبب فى هذة الجريمة البشعة
عدم وجود المسيح هو السبب .

يا رب متى تحل بنورك على هذة الامم .. فيتركون الفسق والفجور ,
يعلمون انك الاله الحق وان بغيرك لا خلاص من سلطان الشيطان الذى جعلهم يفعلون مثل هذة الاشياء


----------



## meero (3 ديسمبر 2010)

دا الجهل والتخلف بعينه 
دول اساسا بشر يااااااااااربى ايه اللى بيحصل دا


----------



## qwyui (3 ديسمبر 2010)

من لة اذن فليسمع ومن لهعيون فيرى الرب يكللتعبكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ايلاريا عماد قال:


> روحو ربنا ينتقم منكم



شكرا على المشاركة  و التعليق

لى النقمة أنا أجازى يقول الرب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ناس متخلفه وهيفضلوا طول عمرهم جهله
> ربنا يرحمنا منهم
> شكرا ع الخبر المؤسف​*



كلام صحيح 100%


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

maji قال:


> 11سنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هذا طفل
> ولم يذكر الخبر انه اعتدى على الفتاة التي من القبيلة الاعلى مستوى
> وكيف يحملون غيره خطأه ؟؟
> ...


 
لا يمكن إن الحكومة الباكستانية تتخذ أى إجراء ضد هؤلاء
لا تتعجب من كلامى فى رأيى إن الحكومة موافقة على كدة 
ليه و مش ليه الله أعلم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> عدم وجود النور هو السبب فى هذة الجريمة البشعة
> عدم وجود المسيح هو السبب .
> 
> يا رب متى تحل بنورك على هذة الامم .. فيتركون الفسق والفجور ,
> يعلمون انك الاله الحق وان بغيرك لا خلاص من سلطان الشيطان الذى جعلهم يفعلون مثل هذة الاشياء



كلامك صحيح 100%


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

meero قال:


> دا الجهل والتخلف بعينه
> دول اساسا بشر يااااااااااربى ايه اللى بيحصل دا



لا تتعجب مما يحدث
عندما يسيطر الشيطان على العقول لا تتعب مما يحدث
و شكرا على التعليق


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> من لة اذن فليسمع ومن لهعيون فيرى الرب يكللتعبكم



آمين يارب


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2010)

لا شك إن اللي عملوه دا قلة أدب لجانب جرح مشاعر البنت بالعلانية دي منتهي قلة الأدب ، 

لكن أنا عايز أقول إنها مجرد عادات قبلية لا علاقة لها بدين لأن هناك الكثير من الناس لا يلتزمون بأي تعاليم ..

الخروج عن الأخلاق موجود بكل مكان ..

الدول أصحاب الفكر المتحرر تبيح العلاقات بين النساء و الرجال و لا جرم فى ذلك و بدون زواج ،

*لماذا لم نسمي ما يحدث فى الغرب بأنحلال ديني ؟؟ !!

أم لا نريد التعليق لأن الغرب مسيحيون مثلنا ..

يوسف الصديق لم يخطأ بالرغم من عدم وجود الوصايا العشر " لا تزني " لأنه أتبع نزعة الخير و الأخلاق الموجودة بنا لأننا صنيعة يد الخير
 " المسيح " قبل تعلمنا مبادئ أي دين ..

القضية فى الموضوع دا بالذات قضية علاقة الفرد بالأخلاق و القبيلة 

دي أخلاقها سيئة ..

أنا لا أدافع عن الإسلام لكن ليس لدي دليل لألحق له الجريمة ..
*
نختلف مع الإسلام دا حقنا ، نلحق بهم التهم الغير مباشرة دا مش حقنا ..

دا رأيئ في الموضوع ..

أشكرك ع الخبر ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> لا شك إن اللي عملوه دا قلة أدب لجانب جرح مشاعر البنت بالعلانية دي منتهي قلة الأدب ،
> 
> لكن أنا عايز أقول إنها مجرد عادات قبلية لا علاقة لها بدين لأن هناك الكثير من الناس لا يلتزمون بأي تعاليم ..
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك الجميل و تعليقك الحلو

بس فى الاسلام عندهم يقولك إيه " أطيعوا أولى الأمر منكم "


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2010)

> شكرا على مرورك الجميل و تعليقك الحلو
> 
> بس فى الاسلام عندهم يقولك إيه " أطيعوا أولى الأمر منكم "



متنسيش كمان إن عندهم في حديث أو أية مش عارف بالظبط بتقولك 

(( لا طاعة لعبد فى معصية الخالق )) ..

ما علينا أنا وضحت قصدي بأول مشاركة ، لا أقصد غيره ..


----------



## bent almalk (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> *ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​*



إيه مش قادرة تصدقى إن ديه حقيقة
الحقيقة بأة إنك لازم تحاولى تصدقى 
لأن دا مش فيلم رعب ديه حقيقة
و بعدين إحنا فى مصر لازم نصدق بسرعة ليه؟؟
عشان عندنا لو .....لو......لو....ولد مسيحى إتقابل مع جارته المسلمة
يالهوى يالهوى
يقولك علاقة آثمة 
علاقة غير شرعية 
علاقة مش عارف إيه
و بعدين
يخطفولهم كام بنت و يغتصبوها و يأسلموها
و يحرقوا بيوت الأقباط 
إيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 
مش ديه برضه حاجة غريبة

شكرا على مرورك الحلو و تعليقك اللذيذ


----------



## bent almalk (5 ديسمبر 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إيه مش قادرة تصدقى إن ديه حقيقة
> الحقيقة بأة إنك لازم تحاولى تصدقى
> لأن دا مش فيلم رعب ديه حقيقة
> و بعدين إحنا فى مصر لازم نصدق بسرعة ليه؟؟
> ...





حبيبتى انا أم وفاهمة الموضوع كويس
ومن وقاحة الموضوع معرفتش ارد غير بالكلمة دى
انا عارفة وقاحة الدين دا 
وعلشان انا أم اتألمت للبنت وبصيتلها بعيون أم معاها بنت 
ربنا يزيل القشور من عيونهم ويعرفوا الاله الحقيقى
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على ردك عليا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا للقصة المؤلمة
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

منتهي القذارة والتخلف
ربنا يصبرها بجد علي اللي شافته
ميرسي ليكي​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> شكراااااااااااا للقصة المؤلمة
> ربنا يرحمنا​



العفو العفو
شكرا على مرورك الحلو و تعليقك الجميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> منتهي القذارة والتخلف
> ربنا يصبرها بجد علي اللي شافته
> ميرسي ليكي​



فعلا منتهى القذارة

شكرا على مرورك الحلو  و تعليقك اللذيذ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> حبيبتى انا أم وفاهمة الموضوع كويس
> ومن وقاحة الموضوع معرفتش ارد غير بالكلمة دى
> انا عارفة وقاحة الدين دا
> وعلشان انا أم اتألمت للبنت وبصيتلها بعيون أم معاها بنت
> ...



شكرا على التوضيح


----------

